# Wolf Cichlid AKA dovii



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I am hearing very cool things about the WOlf Cichlid AKA "king of the Cichlids" I am considering getting one and upgrading my tank size to a 125 gallon.

I want to know if they are cool fish and if they are super expensive and if not what price range that they are in. From small to Large in size. thanks.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Forget about it already, you cant keep it in that tank


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you need a much bigger tank, and imo.. as cool and as mean as they may be, i would never keep up 340+ gallons of water for a single fish. If i have a large backyard pond though i would definately get a few.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

yeah. well I will get a bigger tank then. Because I am determined to haveone. THE KING OF CICHLIDS I WILL NOT GO WITHOUT !


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

they get that big? or are that aggresive? any tank mates hey innes fish of the week maybe? im curious i always wanted more info on such a beast


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

potentially FOTW


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I am getting one for my 90 gallon tank. all those who say that a pred like this deserves a 250 gallon tank or whatever should never keep fish. they should just leave them in the f*cking wild. a Pred fish like Piranha come from a river with trillions of gallons of water and you talk in triple digits like its a big deal. get real. Accept the reality that their is only a strived for ideal. not everyone even though they want to has the capacity to purchase and house tanks of a phenomenonal size. But they do have the right to keep whatever fish they please to keep. Is it irresponsible for me to keep a potentially 24 inch fish in my 90 gallon tank ? Perhaps, but isnt it alittle ironic that the same people that suggest tank sizes of 250 + are the same ones that keep fish that come from rivers that have trillions and trillions of gallons of water for them to swim in ? If you want to be a real idealist in the aquarium world and you want the fish to have its optimal living environment, you should leave them in the wild. Even though I asked for replies on the nature of how cool the fish was. I didnt ask you how big my tank should be, because frankly I think that you are all hypocites to a degree that is professionalized and reveared among aquarium hobbiest. I will get flamed for this. But everything is up for interpretation and denial, right ? ........


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

shred, you bring up a very interesting point.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

this post is not directed at or towards any member of Piranha Fury directly. I am merely stating my frustration with the fact that people have such loose tongues when it comes to deciding the size of a tank that a fize needs. Yes a Arrowana needs a huge tank, and fish like snakeheads need huge tanks. but a 20 inch fish common.......90 is fine ?? I am maybe out of my understanding here but the tail shouldnt count guys. a 15 inch fish is really only 12 inches when you dont count the tail because the tail bends and manouvers. Body mass. that counts.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I agree with the tank size query you bring up, probably it wouldn't be real cool if it can't move, and a 90 seems like it's pushing it, a 125 wouldn't even really do much difference, because he'd have a tough time turning around at that size, but we're talking in like 5 years. I have northern pike in my 150, it's 24" high, and 24" deep, sure they can potentially get to be over 40 some inches, but right now they're like 9 inches, and the liklihood of fish reaching this full potential in an aquarium I see as kind of a bullshit point. I say go for it, but I have no input as far as how cool this fish is, sorry shred.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> I am getting one for my 90 gallon tank. all those who say that a pred like this deserves a 250 gallon tank or whatever should never keep fish. they should just leave them in the f*cking wild. a Pred fish like Piranha come from a river with trillions of gallons of water and you talk in triple digits like its a big deal. get real. Accept the reality that their is only a strived for ideal. not everyone even though they want to has the capacity to purchase and house tanks of a phenomenonal size. But they do have the right to keep whatever fish they please to keep. Is it irresponsible for me to keep a potentially 24 inch fish in my 90 gallon tank ? Perhaps, but isnt it alittle ironic that the same people that suggest tank sizes of 250 + are the same ones that keep fish that come from rivers that have trillions and trillions of gallons of water for them to swim in ? If you want to be a real idealist in the aquarium world and you want the fish to have its optimal living environment, you should leave them in the wild. Even though I asked for replies on the nature of how cool the fish was. I didnt ask you how big my tank should be, because frankly I think that you are all hypocites to a degree that is professionalized and reveared among aquarium hobbiest. I will get flamed for this. But everything is up for interpretation and denial, right ? ........


 Uhh maybe they say that because a 90g is only 18 wide and 48 long. Even if yours didn't grow up to be 2' it would still easily hit at least 18". Now think about how stupid it would look having a fish that size in that size tank. People suggest 250+ because thats the minimum that a dovii could live in comfortably. Dovii prefer to have lots of room to swim around in, it wont have any space at all in a 90g. Damn warlock canucks.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

thats like saying a 12" oscar should be fine in a 10 gallon, because the tank is 20" long. if you're going to ask a question, at least lie and act like you're going to listen to the advise. i dont really even know how to respond to this. other than sell all your fish and tanks and never buy any more ever again, because you are obviously not interested in keeping them healthy and in a reasonably fit environment. obviously, no one can match a native environment, but you can at least meet basic needs like adequate space and adequate water quality. so, just quit. take up something else, like knitting or something.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

rday said:


> thats like saying a 12" oscar should be fine in a 10 gallon, because the tank is 20" long. if you're going to ask a question, at least lie and act like you're going to listen to the advise. i dont really even know how to respond to this. other than sell all your fish and tanks and never buy any more ever again, because you are obviously not interested in keeping them healthy and in a reasonably fit environment. obviously, no one can match a native environment, but you can at least meet basic needs like adequate space and adequate water quality. so, just quit. take up something else, like knitting or something.


 you want me to take you seriously then you tell me to take up knitting ? Talk about a double expectation. At least give your answer some credit and dont sell your self out with sarcasm because I will never respond how you like.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

double expectation!? wtf? i give my answer plenty of credit, and im not selling myself out with sarcasm. i wasnt being sarcastic by suggesting knitting, but it doesnt have to be knitting. anything that doesn't involve the care of a living thing that has particular needs and requirements that you are obviously unwilling to provide. stamp collecting, baseball cards, anything like that is totally acceptable.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Dovii's need 350g because they are large fish which need space to swim and call their own.

I assume you post here to expend your knowledge and understanding of tropical fish, this is something you will never achieve if you do not listen to other people.

the fact is you should not keep a dovii in a 90g that is the main reason you should not get one.

if you want to learn about them, that is fine and I will help you, but I am not going to tell you to put one in a 90g as you just shouldn't - it would be irrasponsible for you to buy something knowing you cannot properly look after it, and I dont think anyone here will reccomend a 90g for a dovii.

placing this fish in a 90g would be like locking you in a small bathroom for life.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Fellas, let this kid have his Dovii. He'll probably get tired of it before it even hits the 15-16in. mark. Or, he'll see that the fish needs more room for himself. And then and only then will he provide the proper housing for it. I don't think he's asking your opinions on weather or not he's going to get it. I say let him get it. And as he does his own research on it, he'll provide a better home. Dont bash his dreams. He'll learn on his own in his own time. So go ahead man, get that dovii and enjoy it as much as you can. I've got one of my own. about a 12incher. he's in an indoor pond of 550gal+ with a few other preds!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

baddfish said:


> Fellas, let this kid have his Dovii. He'll probably get tired of it before it even hits the 15-16in. mark. Or, he'll see that the fish needs more room for himself. And then and only then will he provide the proper housing for it. I don't think he's asking your opinions on weather or not he's going to get it. I say let him get it. And as he does his own research on it, he'll provide a better home. Dont bash his dreams. He'll learn on his own in his own time. So go ahead man, get that dovii and enjoy it as much as you can. I've got one of my own. about a 12incher. he's in an indoor pond of 550gal+ with a few other preds!


 I agree with everything but the whole part when you were talking about the stuff....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> baddfish said:
> 
> 
> > Fellas, let this kid have his Dovii. He'll probably get tired of it before it even hits the 15-16in. mark. Or, he'll see that the fish needs more room for himself. And then and only then will he provide the proper housing for it. I don't think he's asking your opinions on weather or not he's going to get it. I say let him get it. And as he does his own research on it, he'll provide a better home. Dont bash his dreams. He'll learn on his own in his own time. So go ahead man, get that dovii and enjoy it as much as you can. I've got one of my own. about a 12incher. he's in an indoor pond of 550gal+ with a few other preds!
> ...


 did you trade in the FH? and as said its your tank..but remember this isn't your normal cichlid ..this fish becomes massive and you will have to upgrade someday..btw ..take some picture and post them


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ok.. doviis get as large as 3', YOU CANNOT PUT A DOVII IN ANYTHING UNDER A 300 gallon! If you want a fish that you can keep in a small tank for the size body it has, a real deal flowerhorn is the best way to go. I would order a blue dragon from one of the many sellers at FHUSA.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> potentially FOTW


 please


----------

